# Unbiased Dexaprine review



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, I just thought I'd provide an up to date Dexaprine review which could be helpful to anyone wanting to take this product.

A little bit about me first:

I don't weight lift, am 5ft 11, 70 Kg, go to the gym around 3-4 times a week and just do light cardio.

I wouldn't say I'm super fit just want to keep that spare tyre at bay.

I've never taken drugs in my life, don't smoke, eat mostly healthy food but do drink a little alcohol on the weekend. My one vice is coffee at least 3 cups a day which Dexaprine had an unexpected side effect with so read on.

Day 1

Dosage: Half a tablet on an empty stomach with water around 0700 and went to work (work in an office), no exercise.

Effect: Within around 30-40 mins I started to feel quite alert and feeling kind of nice, the kind of feeling you get after a few drinks when the alcohol is just starting to take effect, a calm feeling not spaced out or anything like that. That lasted for about an hour or two then slowly subsided, no adverse reaction or headaches, dizziness, pulsing heart beat etc. The one effect that lasted a long time after was the desire not to eat. I basically just didn't feel hungry or wanted my morning cup of coffee as I usually get a headache if I don't have my cuppa in the morning. So this effect was quite welcome.

Day 2

Dosage: One whole tablet with water at 0700 went to work again no exercise. Why no exercise? Because I wanted to see how I would react before I sent my pulse soaring in the gym!

Effect: Similar to day one but longer lasting but every now and then during the first 4-5 hours I got that tremble feeling like when your blood sugar is low or when you have had too many cups of coffee. I noticed on day 2 that I wanted to drink more water than I usually do because I think it does tend to dry your mouth a little but drinking more water can only be a good thing as it prolongs the feeling of alertness. Again the appetite suppressant effect lasted hours after all the above wore off which for me was brilliant and anyone who can't stop snacking through the day!

Day 3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,

Dosage: One tablet with water at 0700 went to work, sometimes did an hour cardio at 0900, sometimes at 1700. The one obvious effect is you feel you can do more and don't get that sluggish feeling when you sometimes go in the morning but I must warn you that you should not go nuts as the one time I tried this just to see what would happen my heart rate did go above what it normally does but not so high as I thought I would collapse I think it may frighten you a little which in turn makes you panic and sends your pulse higher. So my advice would be although you may feel you can be superman just stick to your normal routine, if your pulse starts shooting up slow down and have a rest. I didn't feel hotter or dizzy but noticed it was easier to do the evening sessions as most of the effects had worn off by then just the appetite suppressant remained.

So a word of caution everyone is different and will react differently but if you read the leaflet that comes with any over the counter pain killer you will see a whole list of "possible" side effects. I would say the same with Dexaprine just take it easy and see how you go.

Pros

1. Nice feeling that wears off after a few hours.

2. Appetite suppressant is brilliant and will sort out your regular cravings with no side effects! It's also the longest lasting effect of this pill, easily 12-14 hours.

3. Easy to take virtually no side effects (although everyone is different) and cheap to buy.

4. Weight loss over 2 weeks was 10lbs, the easiest 10lbs I've ever lost!

5. Drink lots more water.

Cons

1. You will get used to this pill over 2 weeks where the effects start to fade but that is a good thing as it allows your body to get back to normal, when you take it again it should work as the first time.

2. Sometimes you may feel a little shaky as described above, I couldn't work out if this was mainly down to not eating as much and letting my blood sugar drop or the pill.

3. You won't be able to sleep until around 12 hrs after taking this I can assure you! This effect lasts longer than 8 hrs.

Anyway that's it I achieved my main aim and that was to lose those few extra pounds and it was pretty painless actually. I also spoke to my doctor about this and he said that the main reason they don't advocate taking these type of drug is because normal drugs go through years of testing before a licence to sell to the public is granted. By that time they pretty much know how it will react with other drugs / foods etc.

After looking at the ingredients he said it's mainly a stimulant and appetite suppressant which isn't a big deal except some people are sensitive to stimulants such as caffeine etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

What does that mean?


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Haha he thinks your affiliated with them. Im gonna do a review of these starting monday as I have warrior blaze and dexaprine so will give a comparison


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

I actually got my Dexaprine through the post today (courtesy of Predator Nutrition) and will be starting it on Monday. I'm already on T3, Clen and Yohimbine but I want to see what all

the fuss about Dexaprine is. Shall give my thoughts on it as well


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm actually very cynical and read everything i could about them first before parting with my cash. I have noticed however there are very few un biased reviews so it was for that reason i wrote this one. You just can't please some people !

Anyway they worked for me.

p.s. I also have one bottle going spare if anyone would like it, it's unopened with seal intact.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

From speaking to people who have tried everyday burner going, Dexaprine consistently gets great feedback so not surprised to see this review.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good review.....i did suggested Dexaprine to a few of my athletes just after Christmas to help with the Christmas over indulgence  unfortunately out of the 6 i put on it only 1 could take it for any longer than 4 days due to being sick and unwell from its effects......i did use it for a week but it hit my appetite so much in my opinion is far to heavy on the appetite for a competing bodybuilder......

from what i can tell the weight loss is mainly down to the huge drop in appetite which in my opinion is not great as the rebound once you finish the product (which you do have to cycle it)...........if you are after a supplement that drops your appetite then it is very good but it does(in the people i have had use it) also cause nausea for some reason......i have used a lot of fat burners in my time and i do feel there are better out there, i have switched to AllMax Shredded fat burner i will be using this for 4 weeks and giving it a full review in the April edition of the BEEF.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

cooltt said:


> I'm actually very cynical and read everything i could about them first before parting with my cash. I have noticed however there are very few un biased reviews so it was for that reason i wrote this one. You just can't please some people !
> 
> Anyway they worked for me.
> 
> p.s. I also have one bottle going spare if anyone would like it, it's unopened with seal intact.


how much u want for it


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello

£30 i'll pay the p&p myself.

@PSCARB

I can understand what you are saying about the appetite issue it is the strongest effect that i found but i think the reason people feel sick with this is because they are not wanting to eat anything which would happen if you were not taking this anyway.

I could eat if i wanted to but i just had no desire to and i did on occasion feel slightly sick. In the end i think it's very important to eat something as you will feel sick if you don't. Drink meal replacement shakes instead, really cheap ones from supermarket are fine as long as they contain vitamins and minerals, they help alot. I also had some tuna or chicken breast for protein on a daily basis, you won't feel sick if you eat something but i think the mistake most people make is eating too soon after taken the pill, an hour or two afeter should be fine


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cooltt said:


> Hello
> 
> £30 i'll pay the p&p myself.
> 
> ...


thank you for the diet advice 

i do not advise any of my clients to drink cheap meal replacements.......this is my issue with this supplement the suppression is far far to strong stronger than it really should be combine this with the feeling of nausea then you have issues.

there are in my opinion better alternatives out there that do not have these side effects.


----------



## th3futureII (Nov 10, 2011)

cooltt said:


> Hello everyone, I just thought I'd provide an up to date Dexaprine review which could be helpful to anyone wanting to take this product.
> 
> A little bit about me first:
> 
> ...


Awesome review mate! Easiest 10 lbs.! Yeah buddy! Keep it up and maybe log something for us to see your progress!!! Dexaprine is LEGIT.


----------



## allnatural923 (Oct 13, 2011)

Dexaprine is honestly my favorite fat burner, a staple in my contest prep. Stacked with tt-33, t3, or something like lean xtreme = win


----------



## VaughnTrue (Oct 1, 2010)

PSCARB,

Its odd that 1 out of 6 people liked it, when it moves as quickly as it does for us.

Did they follow the directions on the bottle? Starting with 1/2 cap? Did they take it on full stomachs or empty stomachs?


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

D8on said:


> Haha he thinks your affiliated with them. Im gonna do a review of these starting monday as I have warrior blaze and dexaprine so will give a comparison


Warriors Blaze isn't a pleasant experience.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Im thinking of get the 15 cap tub as I would only Like to take it for 3 weeks, 5 days on 2 off so I wouldnt get too used to stimulants, which I already am, would this be worth while?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

VaughnTrue said:


> PSCARB,
> 
> Its odd that 1 out of 6 people liked it, when it moves as quickly as it does for us.
> 
> Did they follow the directions on the bottle? Starting with 1/2 cap? Did they take it on full stomachs or empty stomachs?


Why is it odd? Yes everyone of them followed the instructions on the tub as I insisted on it due to what I had heard about how strong it was, when I used it followed the instructions........it is not odd that some people do not get on with it, this happens with a lot of supplements I know some who have not got on with warrior blaze, I did not expect it to work for me because of the appetite issue and that I am very sensitive to Stims, I have only just worked up to 1 scoops of Razor8 preworkout supp and that is after using it for nearly 3months.......

I have nothing to gain from saying something that is not true, I know plenty who like the supplement but not everyone does and letting people know this let's them make an informed choice to wether this product is what they should use.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2012)

th3futureII said:


> Awesome review mate! Easiest 10 lbs.! Yeah buddy! Keep it up and maybe log something for us to see your progress!!! Dexaprine is LEGIT.


Yes sorry.

I weighed myself every 4 days as every day is probably not a good indicator because everyone goes up and down on a daily basis. I'm not super strict with myself so as i remember i was 74.5 kilos to start (164 lbs.) lost 4.5 lbs. in the first 4 days, then just over 2.5 lbs. during the next 3 days and then 1 lb. a day after that where your body tries to compensate and hang onto a little bit of fat. I was also eating more toward the end of the 2 weeks as you get used to the tabs. Again everyone is different and loses weight differently i'm now only carrying an extra pound or two which as i understand it is normal for the average Joe like me, i don't want to look like a skeleton!

About the stimulant effect, my mate bored me to death about this on a daily basis as he's in his 4th year of studying neuro science. He goes on about Alpha and Beta receptors in your brain and nervous system which Dexaprine act on. Your genetic make-up as with most things will determine how you get on with anything you put inside your body, so what PSCARB has said about some people not getting on with this is correct. Hence his advice of starting of slow and see how you get on with it is always a good way to start but if your chucking up and feeling strange stop!

Also if you want to know how sensitive you are to stimulants there's an easy way to find out. On an empty stomach drink an espresso or Americano fresh from a coffee shop. If after 10 minutes you get "really" jittery or start feeling anxious and feel like your body is shaking, you are sensitive to stimulants. Drinking regular cups of coffee (not instant) or energy drinks with caffeine will build up your tolerance. However if it's not working for you then i would suggest you don't take Dexaprine, try something else that doesn't have such a strong stimulant.

Hope this info helps but remember everyone is different so find out everything you can beforehand and asi said beforemy own GP was more then happy to talk about this.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

I was talking just recently with the owner of Cardiff who loves this stuff.


----------

